# Maple smoking wood?



## bwhite82986 (Jul 13, 2017)

Hey guys, we cut down a part of an older maple that broke during a storm a few weeks ago. My gut tells me maple would not be good smoking for the same reason pine would not be good...potential sap but internet searches tell me otherwise. Who am I to believe? I believe it's sugar maple. they are perfect size for a stick burner when I get one in the  fall. 

Thoughts?


----------



## cksteele (Jul 13, 2017)

sugar maples  are very good  there are plenty of guys on here that use sugar maple  to smoke with.season it well and it should be great


----------



## b-one (Jul 13, 2017)

I have no problem with maple!


----------



## bluewhisper (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes maple will smoke well. Just let it season and you'll be fine.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 13, 2017)

I use alot of maple.    Your good to go.


----------

